# FITCHBURG swap meet June 20 On Main St.



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 22, 2015)

As some CABE members already know, there will be a swap meet in Fitchburg MA on Saturday, June 20th .I'll post the details as it gets closer. It will again coincide with an open house at the Fitchburg Historical Society, Hill Climb, kids safety event.


  Thanks,
  Scott


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2015)

Massachusetts is becoming the land of bike shows!


----------



## Handyman (Mar 22, 2015)

*Fitchburg Rides Bike Day*

Save the date !!  Mark your calendar !! A Great Bike Day Is Being Planned In Fitchburg !! To be part of the indoor Iver Johnson display, contact  Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or me (Handyman).  To register for the swap or for other general questions see the attached flyer for contact information. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## walter branche (Mar 23, 2015)

*1892 iver johnson*

1st year pneumatic tired ladies safety


----------



## walter branche (Mar 23, 2015)

*please delete this post*

Please delete this post


----------



## Handyman (May 11, 2015)

*Fitchburg Rides Bike Swap/Sell June 20th !  Free For Vendors*

All vendors are welcome to set up free of charge.  Large easy to load/unload spaces directly on Main Street, keep your vehicle with you the entire time.  To register contact Dave at daveyard2@yahoo.com.  To be part of the indoor Iver Johnson display, contact Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or me (Handyman).  Check post #3 in this thread for the flyer.  An entire day of bike events are planned.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2015)

Handyman said:


> All vendors are welcome to set up free of charge.  Large easy to load/unload spaces directly on Main Street, keep your vehicle with you the entire time.  To register contact Dave at daveyard2@yahoo.com.  To be part of the indoor Iver Johnson display, contact Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or me (Handyman).  Check post #3 in this thread for the flyer.  An entire day of bike events are planned.  Pete in Fitchburg




Very cool !


----------



## Handyman (May 23, 2015)

*Check Our Updated Flyer !!  50 Bikes Will Be Given Away!!*

Hi Caber's,

Not only will vendor space be *free and unlimited*, but we will be giving away *50*, yes *fifty *bikes during the Bicycle Rodeo !!   Every child who attends will not only receive a *free helmet*, but will be entered to win one of 50 bicycles in 3 categories, an age  5-7 group, an age 7 -9 group, and an age 9-12 group. Bring the entire family for a bicycle day in downtown Fitchburg.  Don't forget....................still looking for Iver Johnson bicycles for our indoor "Iver Only" show !!  Contact Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or me (Handyman) for more information.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (May 23, 2015)

*Check Our Updated Flyer !!  50 Bikes Will Be Given Away !!*

Hi Caber's,

Not only will vendor space be *free and unlimited*, but we will be giving away *50*, yes *fifty *bikes during the Bicycle Rodeo !!   Every child who attends will not only receive a *free helmet*, but will be entered to win one of 50 bicycles in 3 categories, an age  5-7 group, an age 7 -9 group, and an age 9-12 group. Bring the entire family for a bicycle day in downtown Fitchburg.  Don't forget....................still looking for Iver Johnson bicycles for our indoor "Iver Only" show !!  Contact Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or me (Handyman) for more information.  Pete in Fitchburg

View attachment 215995


----------



## Handyman (Jun 7, 2015)

*"Fitchburg Rides" Bike Day is June 20th  !!*

The "Fitchburg Rides" bike show is coming up soon !!  Any Cabe members who want to be part of the historic Iver Johnson bike display please contact Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or me (Handyman) for more details.  All Iver Johnson bikes will be on display inside the showroom of the Fitchburg Historical Society.  *Fifty, yes 50, children's bikes, as well as free helmets to all, will be given away* during the "Bike Rodeo."  For information on this event, contact Wally, (theyankeedoodler) for more details.  To participate in the Free Swap contact Dave at daveyard2@yahoo.com.

Check out our Facebook Page here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/FITchburg-RIDES/277960232363396?ref=bookmarks

Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 7, 2015)

Pete: just 'theyankeedoodler'.  No "01". 
I think somehow a second CABE account was created when I logged in via Tapatalk.  The "01" was deleted my a mod per my request.  Back to plain ol' theyankeedoodler.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 12, 2015)

Set up day is fast approaching..Am I prepared?. Of course not. Excited, YES!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 15, 2015)

*"Fitchburg Rides"  Show/Swap Is This Saturday, June 20th !!*

This is a partial view of the fifty (yes 50) children's bikes that will be given away during the "Fitchburg Rides" Rodeo event. Bring the entire family, your kid's will have an excellent chance of going home with a bike. Wally (theyankeedoodler) will be running this event.  Remember to bring your bikes and parts that you'd like to sell as the swap space is free and as large as you need !!  I'll be dragging out some interesting Iver parts that have been hiding in my garage for years. Any Cabe members that live close enough to bring their Iver Johnson bikes are welcome to join the indoor "Iver Only" show. Show/Swap is this Saturday, June 20th.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 15, 2015)

Do I get a free Iver? [emoji16]


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm actually gonna' be able to make it this year - can't wait.  Pete, your second email worked fine, thanks.
Think I'm gonna' lighten the Iver load a little bit too...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 17, 2015)

How much for the little lady?


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry Giovanni -
She's gonna' stay local - hopefully right there in Fitchburg.
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Handyman (Jun 17, 2015)

An 1897 Iver Johnson Ladies "Fitchburg" bicycle at the "Fitchburg" show............................now that is absolutely incredible.  Also quite incredible is that this bike was made less than 1 mile from where it will be displayed !  OK, one more incredible thing, this bike was sitting in a crate in Fitchburg on River Street 118 years ago and has somehow survived and found its way back home ! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 17, 2015)

Very Nice pieces Dean!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 17, 2015)

*It has begun!!*

Started setting up for the Iver Johnson Display Today. Nice surprise to see Joel bringing in bikes as well. Tommorrow is the "BIG" setup day.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 18, 2015)

*Set up day 2*

The room is filling with Ivers as far as the eye can see. More bikes to come


----------



## Handyman (Jun 18, 2015)

*Ivers For Sale at the "Fitchburg Rides" Swap*

Hi Cabers,

Too many projects......................too little time. This is a quick pic of some of the Ivers I'll be selling at the Fitchburg Rides swap meet this Saturday. Black truss with green darts is a 1919. Blue truss with white darts is a 1924. Diamond frame on the ground is a 1912/13 with rare nut on drive side BB, 32 spoke front hub, Mobike frame is a 1934. Early racer of unknown make is about a 1920ish. Really do not want to ship anything but I'm open to Iver trades. Hope to see you on Saturday !! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 19, 2015)

Ready to load up & roll into Fitchburg.  See you in the morning...


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 20, 2015)

*Fitchburg Swap Meet and Iver Johnson Show*

I'd like to thank the collectors that came up for the swapmeet,  I know Bri from RI was there, Dean, Handyman and a few more. Hope you all sold some stuff and bought some stuff. Beautiful day. Would like any feedback to make it better.
    Turn out for the Iver display was good, with the 2 big days to come. Open during the Fitchburg Longsjo Bike Race, June 28, and again July 3rd.
 It's also open for viewing during the Fitchburg Historical Society's normal open hours.
   I took a couple pics, but spent too much time yappin about bikes


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh yeah,,,this guy from Maine showed up,,,,,,,,,Thank to Yankeedoodler for putting the bike rodeo together..


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey Scott, 
Many thinks to you and Pete for inviting us to this cool event - couldn't have asked for a nicer day.  Free vendor spaces and more original condition Iver Johnsons than I've ever seen in one place - what's not to like?  And for any Cabers who might have considered making the trek but didn't, I have to say Scott and Pete both have absolutely stunning collections of Iver Johnson bikes and trikes on display at the historical society.  If you can't make it to Fitchburg to see them during the next month, consider attending next year's event - it's most definitely worth the trip.
Thanks again,
Dean


----------



## Handyman (Jun 20, 2015)

Absolutely fantastic day today at the “Fitchburg Rides” show/swap. Lots of bikes and parts changed hands today and there were some great deals to be had. We had several Iver Johnson bikes show up for the swap meet just looking for new owners. I sold two bikes, bought one beautiful early Iver, and got a nice tip on another. Couldn’t have asked for a better day.


----------

